
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Forced to Apologize for Eating Chick-Fil-A - coldseattle
https://amp.businessinsider.com/twitter-ceo-apology-chick-fil-a-gay-pride-month-2018-6
======
crsv
I think Jack's feeling the genuine pain of making a mistake on his own
platform. It's poetic in a way, and hopefully visceral with regards to helping
him really understand the power and danger of what they've built at Twitter.

------
bsvalley
Why not linking to jack's tweet directly? Does it need a whole article?

------
PredictorY
This planet has reached 'peak intelligence', and is not on the downward slope.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but could you please not post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

------
cautionarytale
Maybe Twitter should be shut down, to atone?

